# Santa pod - Easter Thunderball 2011 (lots of pics)



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

With thanks to Jeff (Ludders), I was able to attend the Easter Thunderball at Santa pod on Saturday the 22nd of April 2011 as part of his pit crew, looking after him and his Sherbert Lemon R33 GTR 

What a superb day, glorious sunshine and good company amongst GTROC regulars, people I know through the drag racing circuit and the Abbey motorsport men and women  

Ludders finished Saturday at No.1 in qualification with a 10.9 run, a great improvement in a car he's still setting up and testing with Abbey motorsport very much involved. 

Being there to witness John Bradshaw run a 6.7 in the 350z was immense, just out of this world :clap:

Here are a selection of my pictures, not great but interesting enough, I hope you enjoy 

*Ludders and the Sherbert lemon......*









































































































































*Ludders and Jamie Madden......*




















*Dave (ATCO) shagging Jeff's car, Malc (Blue34) looking cool as........* 











*Dave (ATCO) was competing in this very nice R34 GTR.....*

































































*...and here's a few of John Bradshaw's 350Z, plus the Abbey Motorsport team (Brams racing)*





































































































*Finally, some randoms........*

































































:thumbsup:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Awesome photo's those ... thanks for posting them.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice one Cliff:thumbsup:

That 6 sec pass is truly staggering:clap:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

nice!


----------



## scoobytypera (Jul 20, 2008)

Great pics Cliff


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice:clap:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice shots Cliff, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the warm comments, pleased you liked them


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Nice pictures Cliff, although I thought "that" picture was for the private archive 

Bluestreak (R34) was taken for shake down runs since it has never been used on the strip before, only tracks (and road). So the event was about data logging for us.

Saturday was basic stuff with a 12.5, 13 and 13 - mainly due to super sticky track and lack of online power resulting in bog down.

Sunday was crazy. We switched launch control on for Bluestreak and immediately ran a 10.3 running steady, low boost and soft shift. The logs indicated 1.4sec lost on gear changes!

We all went down for late Sunday run in the cool night air (we had only had two out of the promised 4 runs) with the plan to run a 9 but then some biker lunched his engine at the top end leaving oil everywhere. Pod cancelled the day at that point.

Mondays eliminators where a **** up for Jeff and myself.

Jeff red lighted and I ran the 34 in RWD and smoked the tyres all the way up the strip! Losing by 0.01sec to Mark Salem. Good old grid dancer box was right by handbrake. When I released handbrake on launch my glove brushed the grid dancer controller and switched it from 4WD to 2WD. I left two black lines almost the whole length of the strip!

The Grid dancer will be moved for next round......

Jeff advised he would actively seek to avoid the red light district from now on......

DaveG


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Dave, it was superb spending time with you on Saturday, and Malcolm, plus Gary and of course Ludders, really enjoyed relaxing and chatting with you guys and laughing at your crazyness


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im more worried about the shirt ATCO is wearing!" lol

good pics


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Us crazy Cliff, never!

What's wrong with my east african shirt? Gets me noticed! Actually quite 'cool' when its hot...... The pictures are after we had been frying in race suits for hours thanks to pod calling us down to race about 50 minutes before we ran!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like your on a "gap" year lol ;-)

only joking ATCO


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

ATCO said:


> Nice pictures Cliff, although I thought "that" picture was for the private archive
> 
> Bluestreak (R34) was taken for shake down runs since it has never been used on the strip before, only tracks (and road). So the event was about data logging for us.
> 
> ...


Maybe keeping the rear wing on might have helped :runaway:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

RKTuning said:


> Maybe keeping the rear wing on might have helped :runaway:


You are probably right Ron!

Malcolm had said on Saturday he thought the grid dancer controller was in a bad spot but without re-wring the unit it couldn't be moved. 

But these things happen and all credit to Mark Salem for taking his opportunity. :thumbsup: A nice reward for him for all the hard work he did taking out the broken gearbox on Sunday and putting a new one in for Monday.

He is the first person ever to beat me from the lights when it mattered, mind you its over 18 months since I last raced! Old age, race rusty, african shirt, weight(!), they all take there toll! 

It was good fun, good to be 'back' and see the people again. When John gets that Supra of his going and Jeff gets to grips with the 33 we should see some good racing this year. 

Looking forward to PTM on 15 May at Pod.

DaveG


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Should be gd at ptm show with a few more cars entering should
Be interesting


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Cliff J said:


>


 I do hope ATCO had a licence for that shirt!!! lol


Great pictures of the day though.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

We never lost Dave amongst the thousands of people at the Pod  You always need to look for a positive amongst the shirt negativity


----------



## 800bhp (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice pics Cliff :thumbsup: ,are you coming to the PTM show?

Dave (ATCO), can you top that shirt at the next round


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the post. The pics are just awesome


----------

